# burn out (limited slip diff. test)



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

While running the Goat, I sprayed some water around both wheels.
With brakes applied and without, the drivers side never hooked up.
Arn't they supposed to both lock up from the git go?
or does it take some distance?
On the no brake test the car went about 6' 
my drivers side wheel bearing is bad and ya can (with the brakes removed) move the axel 1/4'' every which way.
thank as usual
Tk
:cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ever seen one of those axles come out? It's not pretty, or safe .

Your gonna tear up your junk even more with antics like that.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TK, what ALKY says is 100%....you need to change the axle bearing. You could ruin the axle, the brakes, the drum, damage the housing,...and worse case, have the axle come loose and ruin the wheel well. The burnout looks normal...( a little short!:lol but that is how a limited slip rear works....be careful bro, change that bearing1 Eric :cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Good point , thanks guys
When exactly does the LS engage?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds like it is time for a rebuild if indeed it is a limited slip. With the brakes applied, rear wheels are not supposed to spin, that is why they are called brakes. Pull the cover and look.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Fix the axle! I don't remember which axle you have (10 bolt? 12 bolt?) but in extreme cases you can launch the axle completely out of the housing and dump the car onto the pavement with the other side still spinning and putting power to the ground. What happens next depends on how quickly you can react and realize what just happened, but it usually involves being sideways and going in circles with one side of the car scraping along on the pavement. If you're "out in public" you also have to worry about what damage that renegade loose spinning wheel and axle does to everything (and everyone) around it.

The purpose of the water on a "proper burnout" is to lubricate the tires so you can get them spinning fast without much forward motion of the vehicle. Pay attention to the ones you see on tv and you'll see they roll nearly all the way through the water first then 'hit it' just as they're about to roll out of it, then shift to higher gears to spin them faster. It helps to have a line-lock to hold on just the front brakes to keep the car under control.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've lost two axles in GTO's....One was on my '66 way back when and the other was on the '65 I still have. I looked in the rear view and saw the entire wheel outside the fender well (car was jacked up with air shocks at the time). Thank goodness the axle didn't back out all the way. Top, listen to these guys. Doing burn-outs with known bad parts (your bearing) is asking for a broken-beyond-repair matching numbers differential. You can spin the outer race and waste the entire housing assembly. Get the bearing'axle fixed, pull the cover, and see if it is, indeed, a limited slip. If it's a one legger, you will need to convert it to an Auburn or similar unit. I say "you will _need_ to" because I KNOW you would never be satisfied with a one legger!!! It's just "not cool".


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

you're right about that Gee
:cool
" thick plumes of acrid tire smoke"
:agree
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thick BILLOWING plumes of acrid tire smoke...and those little "rubber worms" all up in the wheel wells.........arty::cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.........which is why some of us have decided on "Black" for the color of our car, no doubt.......


----------

